# :( When can I walk my Pitbull puppy?



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm getting my 8 week old puppy in a few months and I when can I walk my dog ? Is it when he gets his shots ? How many weeks old does he gets all his shots ?:woof:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Depends on when the breeder started there shots, some are done at 8weeks or close to it while others arent done till 3 months. I prefer to keep my pups on our yard until closer to 5-6 months. doing this however does not mean you can not leash train. We put collars and leashes on ours right when we get them. If you are eager to walk them I would stay away from high traffic areas like parks and pet stores ect.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

I would start the leash training as soon as you bring the pup home. Just put it on and let him walk around the house with it attached so that he can see it won't hurt him. My mom didn't do this with her dog and we can't take her for a walk because of it. She totally freaks out. She will run under the bed where she can't be reached and she manages to get out of it. Even a harness. My dog is a different story. She hears me pick up her leash and she comes running and sits down in front of me, whole body wagging, with the look, yea, walk time!! I haven't figured out yet how she hears me pick up a cloth leash. I've tried holding the metal clamp but she still knows. I keep it in the same place too so she knows it's a good thing when I'm in that area. I've gotten lucky that she loves taking walks so much. Keeps me on my feet and on the go more.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

SaliiiShark said:


> I'm getting my 8 week old puppy in a few months and I when can I walk my dog ? Is it when he gets his shots ? How many weeks old does he gets all his shots ?:woof:


A "few" = three....8 weeks is only two months....so pup isn't born? Anyway.....

When a pup gets shots they are NOT immune to anything.
Shots build resistance. So when you go to vet, CARRY the pup.
Vets are the worst place to take puppies. 
Avoid areas where many dogs frequent, until pup is at least 4 months and has had all shots.
Most of all, until the pup ages a bit avoid places like Pet Smart. 
If breeder does not have shot records or if it has worms when you get it, 
demand a full refund! Make them sign an agreement.
If they don't, you're dealing with a BYB type person only interested in the money.


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

Uhm no .... the reason why i said I'm going to get it in a *Few* months is obviously because I haven't found the right breeder yet for a Pitbull and I'm going to be patient in getting my dog when its 8 weeks because the age most breeders sell their puppies but other then that , thanks for the info ^.^


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks all who helped me ♥


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

SaliiiShark said:


> Uhm no .... the reason why i said I'm going to get it in a *Few* months is obviously because I haven't found the right breeder yet for a Pitbull and I'm going to be patient in getting my dog when its 8 weeks because the age most breeders sell their puppies but other then that , thanks for the info ^.^


That is smart thinking...wish there were more like you out there. 
Too many people jump into the pool without checking the depths of the waters.
That being said, a good dog is well worth the wait. :clap:


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

SaliiiShark said:


> Uhm no .... the reason why i said I'm going to get it in a *Few* months is obviously because I haven't found the right breeder yet for a Pitbull and I'm going to be patient in getting my dog when its 8 weeks because the age most breeders sell their puppies but other then that , thanks for the info ^.^


:goodpost:


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

*Aww thanks !!! *


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

My puppy is 11 weeks and I walk her In my neighborhood and she loves it (sometimes) lol depending on her mood . I don't let her sniff other dogs only if I know the owners and if they had all there shoots . She loves people , she always want to say hi lol and of coarse her Bandana . 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

